# Uber and Lyft have a driver shortage problem, and it’s costing them a lot of money



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

https://www.theverge.com/2021/4/7/22371850/uber-lyft-driver-shortage-covid-bonus-stimulus


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

All that money to get drivers to come back, but nothing to thank the drivers that stuck around, and nothing to keep people driving. Why not take some of that incentive money and raise pay rates?


----------



## maverik5225 (Nov 24, 2017)

I was just about to post this myself with the same comments!


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

TobyD said:


> All that money to get drivers to come back, but nothing to thank the drivers that stuck around, and nothing to keep people driving. Why not take some of that incentive money and raise pay rates?


they need more players in the game, more drivers means happier riders and that's the most important thing for the con artists at Über and Lyft


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

No mention of Unemployment. Which pays better. So until they do better than that, guess what.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> No mention of Unemployment. Which pays better. So until they do better than that, guess what.


and less risk of the Coof for drivers on hiatus


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

TobyD said:


> All that money to get drivers to come back, but nothing to thank the drivers that stuck around, and nothing to keep people driving. Why not take some of that incentive money and raise pay rates?


Drivers that drove through the worst of the Pandemic, should have their heads examined, not be rewarded for showing horrific decision making.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> No mention of Unemployment. Which pays better. So until they do better than that, guess what.


Unemployment has been paying me 
$750 a week and thats less than half 
of what i would make driving..


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

(Reuters) -Uber Technologies Inc said U.S. drivers on their ride-hail platforms should take advantage of pay hikes as trip demand temporarily outstrips driver supply, *but warned the windfall will not last.*


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

OC-Moe said:


> *https://www.theverge.com/2021/4/7/22371850/uber-lyft-driver-shortage-covid-bonus-stimulus*


*SHOW ME THE MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Otherwise, its just bs. If Uber and Lyft are NOT trying to screw the drivers somehow, that's when you know the world is not well.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

MHR said:


> (Reuters) -Uber Technologies Inc said U.S. drivers on their ride-hail platforms should take advantage of pay hikes as trip demand temporarily outstrips driver supply, *but warned the windfall will not last.*


carrot, meet stick


----------



## maverik5225 (Nov 24, 2017)

lets create a big revolving door. new drivers get bonus money to come back, we existing drivers quit. rinse repeat


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

MHR said:


> should take advantage of pay hikes


I would think most are.

Is that code for surge multiplier. :biggrin:


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Uber announces $250 million stimulus to bring back drivers


The company said that the incentives will help welcome back existing drivers and "ensure first-time drivers do well as they learn the ropes."




www.cnbc.com





The "stimulus" they're offering looks an awful lot like the stupid Lyft promos where they only "guarantee" that you will make as much as any driver with a non-flat EEG would for a given number of rides.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

TobyD said:


> All that money to get drivers to come back, but nothing to thank the drivers that stuck around, and nothing to keep people driving. Why not take some of that incentive money and raise pay rates?


Uber (and Lyft) have a huge problem on their hands. In an effort to enrich themselves and get a large pile of cash they went public. They sold investors on some hardcore bullshit that they were going to be profitable in the near future. It was bullshit but now as a publicly traded corporation they are going to have to deliver on promises to the market that they will make progress toward profitability.

The day they went public sealed the fate of drivers pay forever. Imagine you're the CFO of Uber and realize the only way your are going to be profitable is by paying drivers the _least _amount possible and charge riders the _most _amount possible. Also keep in mind you are burning thru large amounts of Cash! It's a gloomy financial picture in the long run.

Their business model relies on a never ending supply of new, naive drivers willing to drive pax around at never ending lower pay. Covid threw a major wrench into their business model. If you raise driver pay rates there is more of a connotation of long term permanence to that, while bonuses are more of a short term trick. It's a much better story to tell investors.

Sorry but the rates suck and they are never going to go up. It is no longer about gaining market share, it's about profitable rides. It sucks and not what anyone wants to hear but reality bites! The only way things ever get better for drivers is for Uber to massively change their ways and overhaul their entire cost structure.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Uber (and Lyft) have a huge problem on their hands. In an effort to enrich themselves and get a large pile of cash they went public. They sold investors on some hardcore bullshit that they were going to be profitable in the near future. It was bullshit but now as a publicly traded corporation they are going to have to deliver on promises to the market that they will make progress toward profitability.
> 
> The day they went public sealed the fate of drivers pay forever. Imagine you're the CFO of Uber and realize the only way your are going to be profitable is by paying drivers the _least _amount possible and charge riders the _most _amount possible. Also keep in mind you are burning thru large amounts of Cash! It's a gloomy financial picture in the long run.
> 
> ...


the robots will save Über and Lyft &#128516;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

"Uber claims that the demand is “coming back,” though how much we won’t know until the company reports its first earnings report for 2021. It seems logical that as vaccination rates continue to go up, more people will start using Uber and Lyft again. But that will depend on many factors, including offices reopening, leisure activities returning, business travel rebounding, and people starting to return to their daily routines."



As more people start using Uber and Lyft that will create MORE of a demand for drivers.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

They are just putting a bandaid on a bullet wound here. The real problem is that being a _full_ time Uber driver is simply not attractive enough when it comes to job security and pay without these incentives and surge. There are tons of restaurants around here in dire need of FoH and BoH staff. One rider recently told me even dish washers are starting at $14-15/hr because of the competition. Sierra Nevada has a $1000 sign on bonus for new line cooks and miscellaneous other positions apparently.

If things don't go back to business as usual with the never ending supply of green drivers, these companies are in _real_ serious trouble. The business model "works" on exploitation and in good economic times but we are in new territory. The money reserves won't last forever.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> They are just putting a bandaid on a bullet wound here. The real problem is that being a _full_ time Uber driver is simply not attractive enough when it comes to job security and pay without these incentives and surge...


And, add in the fact that you can be deactivated at the drop of a hat for any whimisical BS reason, makes the gig very unattractive without a good return (Surge). Lot of risk for very little pay.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> (Reuters) -Uber Technologies Inc said U.S. drivers on their ride-hail platforms should take advantage of pay hikes as trip demand temporarily outstrips driver supply, *but warned the windfall will not last.*


Nice of them to say that, but experienced drivers know that it never does.


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Drivers that drove through the worst of the Pandemic, should have their heads examined, not be rewarded for showing horrific decision making.


Run away and hide, sheep.


----------



## RJ50 (Aug 16, 2020)

The driver shortage articles usually mention Covid dangers and low pay, but the reality is that if there wasn't generous PUA/UI benefits for not working, the streets would be full of drivers. I'd be staying at home too if WA PUA required a weekly declaration of gross income, instead of profits. They also don't mention the huge demand for food delivery, which has been safer and a more reliable source of income and lower barrier to entry. I've limited my rides to 15 or so a week, just Lyft and only passengers with female names, since I've had too much non-compliance with masks by males. Lyft gave me a plexiglass barrier for $30 too. I get miffed by their 'you've been declining too many rides' messages, by offering me a $600 referral for a new/returning driver and nothing to me but a $29 bonus for doing 20 rides, but I haven't seen a surge fare, no matter how high the demand. What would really motivate drivers to return would be the same thing that once worked--give surge fares to draw drivers, and give them the full surge percentage, not a token fixed amount while the companies pocket the rest. Remember the good old days when a surge would pop up and drivers would immediately rush there and then it would disappear, like a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow? But the brave souls who would go out for bar closing time in my college town would deservedly get some good surge pricing (and frequent puke cleaning fees)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

OC-Moe said:


> carrot, meet stick


wrong : stick, meet driver's ass ...



observer said:


> "Uber claims that the demand is "coming back," though how much we won't know until the company reports its first earnings report for 2021.


What cracks me up is the part of the article where they say that drivers should get back on line NOW, while there is a shortage and there's lots of money to be made. Later on, there will be a lot more drivers, and more competition, and less money.
What a hoot.
This company is evil.



Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Drivers that drove through the worst of the Pandemic, should have their heads examined, not be rewarded for showing horrific decision making.


Damn. I hate it when we agree.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> Run away and hide, sheep.


sheep. Ever have an original thought&#8230;..


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TobyD said:


> nothing to thank the drivers that stuck around,


Oh we will get "thanks" from F*ub*a*r* allright: once the pandemic is declared officially "over", we will get nothing but base rate POOLs for six months.



TobyD said:


> nothing to keep people driving.


Many drivers returned in this market to do the three for one hundred or to try some of those nice marathon quests. Most of the drivers chose the high quests and could not meet them. The surges were much less the past week and the weekend before that. The drivers either took their money or cut their losses, because the surges have been back since Sunday in this market. It is going to be a vicious cycle for both of them. They will pay out all of these incentives, the drivers will come out and collect. The TNCs will run out of money, so the drivers will stay home. The surges go up. F*ub*a*r * and Gr*yft* keep most of the multiplier that they charge, so they have more money to pay out in incentives, so, after two or three weeks, they offer more. The drivers come out, collect, go home. The surges increase.......................it just keeps going and Going and GOING!



TobyD said:


> Why not take some of that incentive money and raise pay rates?


That might get them some drivers



Grand Lake said:


> The "stimulus" they're offering looks an awful lot like the stupid Lyft promos where they only "guarantee" that you will make as much as any driver with a non-flat EEG would for a given number of rides.


They were offering a hundred bananas for three jobs to drivers who had not run a job in several months.



mrpjfresh said:


> They are just putting a bandaid on a bullet wound here. The real problem is that being a _full_ time Uber driver is simply not attractive enough when it comes to job security and pay without these incentives and surge.


Precisely..............................unless you collect incentives or game it, it does not pay. You can not work the application honestly and make it pay on base rates. This is why people shuffle and do other dishonest things.



mrpjfresh said:


> If things don't go back to business as usual with the never ending supply of green drivers, these companies are in _real_ serious trouble. The business model "works" on exploitation


Many drivers who have left have told me that they are not coming back/ Further, they have been discommending Uber/Lyft to their families and acquaintances.



RJ50 said:


> The driver shortage articles usually mention Covid dangers and low pay, but the reality is that if there wasn't generous PUA/UI benefits for not working, the streets would be full of drivers


..........not in this market. Even before the government cheese became available, the drivers had stopped working. I was amazed at what I was running despite stay home orders and lockdowns. In fact, I stayed so busy that I was missing grocery store closing times. It got to the point where I had to hit the grocery store BEFORE I hit the street. On some days, there were no surges to the drivers, just the blue areas, which means that F*ub*a*r* _is_ charging the customer a multiplier but giving only base rates to the drivers. On some days, you got a dollar or two Charlotte Surge. On other days, it went whack-0. There always were customers in this market.



RJ50 said:


> They also don't mention the huge demand for food delivery, which has been safer and a more reliable source of income.


Those doing it here have told me that they are not doing badly, as long as they do not get kept waiting too long at the restauran ts.



RJ50 said:


> I've limited my rides to 15 or so a week, just Lyft and only passengers with female names, since I've had too much non-compliance with masks by males.


The only problem there is that you get these third party rides. Lena books the ride, but Leonard takes it. Third party rides are an automatic one star.

There are some people will book a ride for John and use Jo-Anne's account to do it. They used to do the same thing when they called cabs. They would give the name Susan, but Sam was taking the ride. There was one cab company for which I dispatched that served primarily one part of the city. The operators (call takers) there used to ask specifically for the name of the person who actually was riding the cab. They used to warn the customers that if Seamus came out instead of Sarah, Seamus would get left. I knew drivers that did this all the time. Some of them would tell me that they were leaving Seamus right there because Sarah was not coming out. Once the driver left, Seamus would be on the telephone jumping up and down because the driver left him. We had to explain to him the reason we asked for names.

I once picked up this guy on a call. I had the name Sheila, and Sheila was there, allright; to put Sean into the cab. It was daytime. The guy looked and acted acceptably. He did not go far; the fare was six or seven bananas and change. He handed me a twenty and told me to keep it, since I actually had hauled him. He told me that three drivers from another company and one from mine would not take him. Of course, the nice tip for something like that is a rarity, but, it did happen once.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Unemployment has been paying me
> $750 a week and thats less than half
> of what i would make driving..


But when you subtract operational costs its probably only 10% less


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

TobyD said:


> All that money to get drivers to come back, but nothing to thank the drivers that stuck around, and nothing to keep people driving. Why not take some of that incentive money and raise pay rates?


Chicken dinner! .Its another FU uber style.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Drivers that drove through the worst of the Pandemic, should have their heads examined, not be rewarded for showing horrific decision making.


If they could have worked a little bit less each week to be able to stop driving most of the time, to avoid potentially being a vector even with handwashing and sanitizing, maybe they tried to fill out UI and gave up. I had to use my smartphone and that sucked because I had to restart 2 or 3 times.


----------



## FrenchRidah (Jul 7, 2018)

When Lyft charges PAX $30 and pays driver $2.62 during times where both drivers and PAX know there is a mega shortage of drivers, said drivers feel taken thus decide to not drive for Lyft. If the driver wants extra they need to complete the “streak bonus” and not refuse any rides for 3 in a row, knowingply paying us so little base so we have to put safety aside with their little games. Their pea brained executives wonder why nobody wants to drive for them. Dang, head spinning, why are our drivers leaving us, cant seem to figure it out. Maybe every time you charge PAX more, part of that extra goes to the driver without hoops to jump through to get it? Food for thought Lyft, cant continue treating your drivers like $hit and expect to keep them. Uber at least passes on the extra they charge PAX a bit more consistently to drivers but other games they play such as consistent pings 15-20 min away as well as now 5 stops put them at close to Lyft‘s level as a garbage company.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

TobyD said:


> All that money to get drivers to come back, but nothing to thank the drivers that stuck around, and nothing to keep people driving. Why not take some of that incentive money and raise pay rates?


Because that would be a decent thing to do and they both are too evil to do decent things



UberBastid said:


> wrong : stick, meet driver's ass ...
> 
> 
> What cracks me up is the part of the article where they say that drivers should get back on line NOW, while there is a shortage and there's lots of money to be made. Later on, there will be a lot more drivers, and more competition, and less money.
> ...


I said this a few weeks ago and i swear you and everyone else said i was wrong and a racist


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

It's unfortunate that so many reporters don't do their homework, such as interviewing several drivers and finding out the REAL reason drivers chose to stay home. Instead, they dutifully regurgitate the bullshit Uber and Lyft tell them.

It wasn't a lack of rides that kept the drivers away, it was the lack of PAY.

Drivers rationally concluded that it wasn't worth the health risk or losing their unemployment pay to drive for garbage 1970s base rates, especially when they knew that the companies were charging the pax hefty surge prices.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have not seen anyone's reporting any renewal of the three jobs for one hundred bananas bonus for drivers who have not worked. There are some not bad weekend quests in my market. I did not get a weekday quest this week. I am guessing that many ants did not get one, either, as the surges have been running acceptable to good, so far this week. Perhaps F*ub*a*r* had to replenish its bonus fund this week from the surges that have been running here. I looked at my application ab out thirty minutes past. There were some areas of the city where twelve dollar surges were in effect. In parts of one little worked suburb, F*ub*a*r* was offering eighteen potatoes. I picked the cheap quest. It is paying me about the same or perhaps five or ten dollars better, I forget, now.

F*ub*a*r* is offering a paltry four dollars and change Consecutive Trip Bonus for certain hours to-day in my market. If I hit one, GOODY GOODY!. If I do not, who cares? They are offering a fifteen dollar Consecutive Trip Bonus for certain hours to-morrow. Lately, F*ub*a*r* has been trying to run me ten or more minutes in the City for jobs with more freq



FrenchRidah said:


> . If the driver wants extra they need to complete the "streak bonus" and not refuse any rides for 3 in a row,
> part of that extra goes to the driver without hoops to jump through to get it?
> Uber at least passes on the extra they charge PAX a bit more consistently to drivers but other games they play such as consistent pings 15-20 min away as well as now 5 stops put them at close to Lyft's level as a garbage company.


Trying to get you to run ten minutes or more for a job used to be a mostly Gr*yft* stunt, but F*ub*a*r* has been doing this more, of late.........at least in my market. I find it truly amazing that I am in a seven dollar plus surge zone and surrounded by surge zones that are redder than the backside of a Cambodian temple monkey with diaper rash and F*ub*a*r* can not find me a job that is five minutes or less from me? The best that it can do is eighteen minutes from me? _Qui ostie de merde ça?_

Some posters have concluded that if you are working a Streak Bonus, Gr*yft *deliberately will make your third job fifteen minutes or more from you, in hopes that you will decline so that it can duck paying you. They call it "Gr*yft*" for a reason.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> I said this a few weeks ago and i swear you and everyone else said i was wrong and a racist


I reread my post .. I don't see _anything_ in it about race ... nuthin.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> It's unfortunate that so many reporters don't do their homework, such as interviewing several drivers and finding out the REAL reason drivers chose to stay home. Instead, they dutifully regurgitate the bullshit Uber and Lyft tell them.
> 
> It wasn't a lack of rides that kept the drivers away, it was the lack of PAY.
> 
> Drivers rationally concluded that it wasn't worth the health risk or losing their unemployment pay to drive for garbage 1970s base rates, especially when they knew that the companies were charging the pax hefty surge prices.


Lots of other risks I'm facing related to pay.
Had a 8 mile +5 beach trip yesterday. Stop and go for 5 miles at 8 cents a minute is not worth it. 
12 bucks 37 minutes 
(Sweet 22 year old waitress gave me 12 cash) but I'll decline or cancel future trips
Funny how Uber's lack of information causes them to lose.
I remember people and I'd take her again but since I won't see who it is I'll be declining from now on.
Same in the bad areas, drunk areas..
At 2am in a bad area I would take a 
woman....instead I declined everything
At 2 am I would take a house trip but not a bar but I just see an arrow
Decline all


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Uber offered me $100 for three rides. I did three rides and went home. $120 for one hour


----------



## FrenchRidah (Jul 7, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have not seen anyone's reporting any renewal of the three jobs for one hundred bananas bonus for drivers who have not worked. There are some not bad weekend quests in my market. I did not get a weekday quest this week. I am guessing that many ants did not get one, either, as the surges have been running acceptable to good, so far this week. Perhaps F*ub*a*r* had to replenish its bonus fund this week from the surges that have been running here. I looked at my application ab out thirty minutes past. There were some areas of the city where twelve dollar surges were in effect. In parts of one little worked suburb, F*ub*a*r* was offering eighteen potatoes. I picked the cheap quest. It is paying me about the same or perhaps five or ten dollars better, I forget, now.
> 
> F*ub*a*r* is offering a paltry four dollars and change Consecutive Trip Bonus for certain hours to-day in my market. If I hit one, GOODY GOODY!. If I do not, who cares? They are offering a fifteen dollar Consecutive Trip Bonus for certain hours to-morrow. Lately, F*ub*a*r* has been trying to run me ten or more minutes in the City for jobs with more freq
> 
> ...


I think what Lyft does in the 3rd job is to try to find a longer run to subsidize the $12 or $15 bonus so they don't have to eat it. Most 3rd runs on streak bonus they will keep you waiting, or send you short one where they are charging PAX 3-4x extra


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

2/3 streak done toward a $15 streak
next up: 17 miles, 25 minute away pickup


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

This is why we need the Federal Rideshare Transportation safety act. Because nobody making money because the is gone


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Their business model relies on a never ending supply of new, naive drivers willing to drive pax around at never ending lower pay.


This is true.

AND.....

They sold investors on the idea that drivers can be replaced with AI cars, which ain't gonna happen anytime soon. It's one thing to program a computer to beat someone at chess, or to respond to chat requests. But to put that 'intelligence' into a 4,000 pound vehicle and unleash it (in mass quantities) on the streets, now that's another matter.

Their quickest path to profits near term is to somehow create monopoly-like conditions, which would allow for higher prices and lower labor costs.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

TobyD said:


> All that money to get drivers to come back, but nothing to thank the drivers that stuck around, and nothing to keep people driving. Why not take some of that incentive money and raise pay rates?


Maybe it's just my market, but my $/hour and $/mile has significantly increased in the last 5 weeks or so primarily due to increased mystery bonuses and 3 ride streaks from Lyft. Surges and Quests have been somewhat better from Uber in that timeframe as well. I historically make about $27/hr part time. So far this week (Tue and Wed evening) for Lyft it's been about $48/hr for 18 rides (9.75 hours). For the last 5 weeks, it's been about $38-$42/hr.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

OC-Moe said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2021/4/7/22371850/uber-lyft-driver-shortage-covid-bonus-stimulus


Ugh. Cry me river, Uber. You too, Lyft.


MHR said:


> (Reuters) -Uber Technologies Inc said U.S. drivers on their ride-hail platforms should take advantage of pay hikes as trip demand temporarily outstrips driver supply, *but warned the windfall will not last.*





OC-Moe said:


> carrot, meet stick


Carrot? What carrot? All I see is a bullwhip kissing all the driver's backs.



justaGoober said:


> Maybe it's just my market, but my $/hour and $/mile has significantly increased in the last 5 weeks or so primarily due to increased mystery bonuses and 3 ride streaks from Lyft.


Enjoy it and pay your bills with it while it lasts. But I would strongly recommend that you NOT get used to it.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

Yam Digger said:


> Enjoy it and pay your bills with it while it lasts. But I would strongly recommend that you NOT get used to it.


I agree, it won't last...


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

A lot more original than cowering in fear because the television and political propagandists cowed me into submission.

sheep. Ever have an original thought&#8230;..



Roadmasta said:


> View attachment 586419


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I reread my post .. I don't see _anything_ in it about race ... nuthin.


I may be wrong...seem i remember me and you disagreeing and mostly the people that disagree with me are up kkk


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Wha


Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Drivers that drove through the worst of the Pandemic, should have their heads examined, not be rewarded for showing horrific decision making.





Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Drivers that drove through the worst of the Pandemic, should have their heads examined, not be rewarded for showing horrific decision making.


WhaT pandemic?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Grand Lake said:


> Uber announces $250 million stimulus to bring back drivers
> 
> 
> The company said that the incentives will help welcome back existing drivers and "ensure first-time drivers do well as they learn the ropes."
> ...


No. I haven't driven Lyft for months and right now they're offering streaks and a $150 bonus. Not guarantee, to complete just 10 rides.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> A lot more original than cowering in fear because the television and political propagandists cowed me into submission.
> 
> sheep. Ever have an original thought&#8230;..


I'm building a castle!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Drivers that drove through the worst of the Pandemic, should have their heads examined, not be rewarded for showing horrific decision making.


I grew up during the decades of potential nuclear war. My parents and our family went on with our daily lives.

So, I should have my head examined for going on with daily life, while taking precautions, as opposed to hiding in my house and taking the government cheese and repudiating my debts?

Bork you.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

You see?

If only ants were smart enough to get organized and cut their driver supply at the same time... they would raise rates on the spot, this is proof it hurts them.

This wont last, as soon as the ants return youll go back to getting paid with stars.

Push them to permanently raise the rates instead of temporary solutions.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> You see?
> 
> If only ants were smart enough to get organized and cut their driver supply at the same time... they would raise rates on the spot, this is proof it hurts them.
> 
> ...


Ants aren't the problem. They are the solution.

They accept the crap offers, customers are satisfied, and we can sit back and cherry pick.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Uber (and Lyft) have a huge problem on their hands. In an effort to enrich themselves and get a large pile of cash they went public. They sold investors on some hardcore bullshit that they were going to be profitable in the near future. It was bullshit but now as a publicly traded corporation they are going to have to deliver on promises to the market that they will make progress toward profitability.
> 
> The day they went public sealed the fate of drivers pay forever. Imagine you're the CFO of Uber and realize the only way your are going to be profitable is by paying drivers the _least _amount possible and charge riders the _most _amount possible. Also keep in mind you are burning thru large amounts of Cash! It's a gloomy financial picture in the long run.
> 
> ...


The pandemic bought them some time, they can use it as an excuse for not being profitable probably until the end of 2021.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> I'm building a castle!


Will you let me cut the grass?


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

If at least they were giving some of that money for all of the drivers that have worked during the pandemic.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

more hot air for uber....pay the drivers the proper amount. dont hide surges under booking fee or any other fee that we dont get paid on. in spite of the fact that there pretty regularly 200/300 people waiting at terminal one uber refuses to compensate properly,in essence they could care less. 250 million dollars lol how much did they spend to defeat prop 22? what a joke


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Will you let me cut the grass?


That would be racial stereotyping.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Ants aren't the problem. They are the solution.
> 
> They accept the crap offers, customers are satisfied, and we can sit back and cherry pick.


With the changes coming to California do you see any cherries worth picking?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> That would be racial stereotyping.


&#128528;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

This topic of U/L's ideas for getting drivers back driving is maddening.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

WEY00L said:


> With the changes coming to California do you see any cherries worth picking?


Yep. Every single day I decide to work.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> That would be racial stereotyping.


I can do manny-pedi's on @Daisey77 and @Lissetti 
I'm not Asian or female, so no stereo of any kind there.
Whatta ya say?

If they living in a castle, they gonna need good pedi care.

I work cheap ... not free, but cheap.

Resume available upon request, with references.


----------



## DRB720 (Nov 5, 2018)

justaGoober said:


> Maybe it's just my market, but my $/hour and $/mile has significantly increased in the last 5 weeks or so primarily due to increased mystery bonuses and 3 ride streaks from Lyft. Surges and Quests have been somewhat better from Uber in that timeframe as well. I historically make about $27/hr part time. So far this week (Tue and Wed evening) for Lyft it's been about $48/hr for 18 rides (9.75 hours). For the last 5 weeks, it's been about $38-$42/hr.


I haven't seen any PPZ in my area (Philadelphia and NJ) for a week or two now. I don't need the cash, I am back to a traditional employer again, but I do have free time during the week. I have seen plenty of these dumb $18 for 3 consecutive rides however, which also doesn't work for my strategy when I do drive. 
Surges on Uber have been weak. I'm generally not turning the app on for less than $5.50, and more likely >$7.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> Run away and hide, sheep.


The reason not to drive during the early months of Covid were simply because there WEREN'T any riders!

Shocked I haven't heard the drumbeat of commercials on TV and especially radio for drivers. When they start that crap up again it'll change. That's how they sucked me in.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Mista T said:


> This is true.
> 
> AND.....
> 
> ...


Self driving cars will only work in a closed controlled environment. For example the governor of Nevada announces no more cars on the strip allowed. They are going to have self driving shuttles that go up and down the strip picking and dropping passengers. They will update the infrastructure so the Shuttles have pre determined stops. That will work, but a car just coming to your house and dropping u off at Walmart or wherever is a long time away.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> A lot more original than cowering in fear because the television and political propagandists cowed me into submission.
> 
> sheep. Ever have an original thought&#8230;..


youre right, being blatantly ignorant is so much better. If that helps you sleep at night go with it. . . .


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> No mention of Unemployment. Which pays better. So until they do better than that, guess what.


yep


----------



## Drivetothesky (Feb 6, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Uber (and Lyft) have a huge problem on their hands. In an effort to enrich themselves and get a large pile of cash they went public. They sold investors on some hardcore bullshit that they were going to be profitable in the near future. It was bullshit but now as a publicly traded corporation they are going to have to deliver on promises to the market that they will make progress toward profitability.
> 
> The day they went public sealed the fate of drivers pay forever. Imagine you're the CFO of Uber and realize the only way your are going to be profitable is by paying drivers the _least _amount possible and charge riders the _most _amount possible. Also keep in mind you are burning thru large amounts of Cash! It's a gloomy financial picture in the long run.
> 
> ...


ants coming back as soon as PUA expires, fuber will win the game. its sad but true.


----------



## I R ME (Mar 24, 2021)

TobyD said:


> All that money to get drivers to come back, but nothing to thank the drivers that stuck around, and nothing to keep people driving. Why not take some of that incentive money and raise pay rates?


 A friend of mine was telling me that he waited 2 hours for a Lyft, Uber would have been 1/2 hour longer.
He used to pay 20.00 for his trip now he's paying 60.00. 
Ok, we all know gas prices have sky-rocketed, but the drivers aren't making more. Uber/Lyft are!!


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

MHR said:


> (Reuters) -Uber Technologies Inc said U.S. drivers on their ride-hail platforms should take advantage of pay hikes as trip demand temporarily outstrips driver supply, *but warned the windfall will not last.*


What [email protected]$#ing pay hike?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Mista T said:


> This is true.
> 
> AND.....
> 
> ...


You haven't driven in Tempe, AZ have you? There are now several Waymo van's combing the city completely driverless. Now Arizona has near perfect driving conditions, so I'd imagine rain and snow will take a little longer to figure out.



justaGoober said:


> Maybe it's just my market, but my $/hour and $/mile has significantly increased in the last 5 weeks or so primarily due to increased mystery bonuses and 3 ride streaks from Lyft. Surges and Quests have been somewhat better from Uber in that timeframe as well. I historically make about $27/hr part time. So far this week (Tue and Wed evening) for Lyft it's been about $48/hr for 18 rides (9.75 hours). For the last 5 weeks, it's been about $38-$42/hr.


It's still pennies compared to what we used to make 4 and 5 years ago when we would actually get the 5x and 9x surge multipliers.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Chauffeur_James said:


> You haven't driven in Tempe, AZ have you? There are now several Waymo van's combing the city completely driverless. Now Arizona has near perfect driving conditions, so I'd imagine rain and snow will take a little longer to figure out.
> 
> 
> It's still pennies compared to what we used to make 4 and 5 years ago when we would actually get the 5x and 9x surge multipliers.


10 years or more. The technology doesn't even exist yet


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

1776abe said:


> Self driving cars will only work in a closed controlled environment. For example the governor of Nevada announces no more cars on the strip allowed. They are going to have self driving shuttles that go up and down the strip picking and dropping passengers. They will update the infrastructure so the Shuttles have pre determined stops. That will work, but a car just coming to your house and dropping u off at Walmart or wherever is a long time away.


It's happening right now in Tempe, AZ with Waymo. They have their own autonomous ride share service with about 50 vehicles. I've seen several driving down the road with no-one in them. We aren't as far away as you may think.



Amos69 said:


> 10 years or more. The technology doesn't even exist yet


What technology? Self Driving or driving in bad weather. Because I can assure you, the self driving tech is here, but again, on the rare days it does rain, I only see the Waymo cars with people in them. Assuming they are driving in the bad weather to log data.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Chauffeur_James said:


> It's happening right now in Tempe, AZ with Waymo. They have their own autonomous ride share service with about 50 vehicles. I've seen several driving down the road with no-one in them. We aren't as far away as you may think.
> 
> 
> What technology? Self Driving or driving in bad weather. Because I can assure you, the self driving tech is here, but again, on the rare days it does rain, I only see the Waymo cars with people in them. Assuming they are driving in the bad weather to log data.


I own Sd3 and have driven the best publicly available. the one trick pony cars currently in use can drive themselves in limited circumstances. They and all known current technology cannot go live. The technology still doesn't exist. Developers really hope that AI working on these issues will create a new technology that can make it possible.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> I grew up during the decades of potential nuclear war. My parents and our family went on with our daily lives.
> 
> So, I should have my head examined for going on with daily life, while taking precautions, as opposed to hiding in my house and taking the government cheese and repudiating my debts?
> 
> Bork you.


This is such a terrible take. I grew up during the cold war as well. There was nothing short of building a bomb shelter and then living in it that would have protected us from that risk so naturally everyone went about their daily lives because there was no reason not to. Now we compare that with the risks of COVID and it's pretty clear that behavior will in fact change your risks to some degree. And not putting strangers in your car all night long is one of those behavior changes that will reduce your risk..

If you chose to drive well that's obviously your choice and I'm not going to argue it. But comparing this situation with the risk of nuclear war is so off base and totally unfair to the drivers who chose to "hide in my home" to protect themselves from a virus that will take 600,000 American souls.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> This is such a terrible take. I grew up during the cold war as well. There was nothing short of building a bomb shelter and then living in it that would have protected us from that risk so naturally everyone went about their daily lives because there was no reason not to. Now we compare that with the risks of COVID and it's pretty clear that behavior will in fact change your risks to some degree. And not putting strangers in your car all night long is one of those behavior changes that will reduce your risk..
> 
> If you chose to drive well that's obviously your choice and I'm not going to argue it. But comparing this situation with the risk of nuclear war is so off base and totally unfair to the drivers who chose to "hide in my home" to protect themselves from a virus that will take 600,000 American souls.


Yes you can judge most books by their cover, or in web case agendas by their handle choice. Judge and Jury is a telling handle. Not a rideshare driver here to discuss RS, but a troll possibly paid to drive an agenda.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Chauffeur_James said:


> t's happening right now in Tempe, AZ with Waymo. They have their own autonomous ride share service with about 50 vehicles. I've seen several driving down the road with no-one in them. We aren't as far away as you may think.


I acknowledge that in some areas this technology is closer to full blown implementation than others.

In the big picture, Uber is trying to replace drivers WORLDWIDE.

What's happening in Tempe (with a _different company_, I might add) is not about to happen in the other 99% of their markets anytime soon. Maybe a few of them, but not enough to cut loose 4 million drivers in the next year or two.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mista T said:


> I acknowledge that in some areas this technology is closer to full blown implementation than others.
> 
> In the big picture, Uber is trying to replace drivers WORLDWIDE.
> 
> What's happening in Tempe (with a _different company_, I might add) is not about to happen in the other 99% of their markets anytime soon. Maybe a few of them, but not enough to cut loose 4 million drivers in the next year or two.


10



Amos69 said:


> 10


At least.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> I grew up during the decades of potential nuclear war. My parents and our family went on with our daily lives.
> 
> So, I should have my head examined for going on with daily life, while taking precautions, as opposed to hiding in my house and taking the government cheese and repudiating my debts?
> 
> Bork you.


The difference is "potential" nuclear war vs. a virus that has killed close to 600,000. A virus that you can't see, measure, or tell who has it and is contagious. A virus that you don't know the outcome for yourself or family if you get it. Nuclear war you can see and measure radiation levels. Now a nuclear war would be far far worse, but we are far far from having that happen.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

jfinks said:


> The difference is "potential" nuclear war vs. a virus that has killed close to 600,000. A virus that you can't see, measure, or tell who has it and is contagious. A virus that you don't know the outcome for yourself or family if you get it. Nuclear war you can see and measure radiation levels. Now a nuclear war would be far far worse, but we are far far from having that happen.


So far.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

jfinks said:


> The difference is "potential" nuclear war vs. a virus that has killed close to 600,000. A virus that you can't see, measure, or tell who has it and is contagious. A virus that you don't know the outcome for yourself or family if you get it. Nuclear war you can see and measure radiation levels. Now a nuclear war would be far far worse, but we are far far from having that happen.


The Chinese weaponized it well.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I only do Eats. A first for me Saturday night- TWICE after dropping off food I had potential passengers say “Hey, I’ll pay you to give me a ride.” One said he’d give me $20 to go someplace pretty close by. 

Sorry, but I won’t do pax.

I did notice a lot more Quest money becoming available in my area in the past several weeks. First I thought it was March Madness. But the NCAA tournament is over. And I earned $119 in Quest money Saturday for 17 deliveries during dinner hours.

So maybe there is a legitimate driver shortage going on. Maybe this is because (I’m speculating) a number of Uber/Lyft drivers have gone back to their old jobs.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

TobyD said:


> All that money to get drivers to come back, but nothing to thank the drivers that stuck around, and nothing to keep people driving. Why not take some of that incentive money and raise pay rates?


Right? Then they wouldn't have to offer incentives. It is just beyond me to understand why employers can't understand the simple basic premise of supply and demand. If you offer high enough pay, you will have job seekers beating your door down....


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TobyD said:


> Why not take some of that incentive money and raise pay rates?


The answer is easy: incentives are a highly flexible and targeted method of temporarily increasing pay to attract enough drivers to service temporary demand spikes.

Raising the permanent pay floor would be too much of a blunt instrument and would result in (from Uber's point of view) overpaying drivers in periods of low demand.

The more dynamic and reactive driver pay is, the better driver supply can be maximised at the lowest cost to Uber. The best way to do this is with a low basic pay floor and surgical, highly focussed incentives.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Said before in another thread, but bears repeating here.

I have absolutely no sympathy for Uber and Lyft. They cry about not having enough drivers, while in the same breath doubling down on the very policies and business model that have chased all their drivers away (taking the California benefits away instead of expanding them Nationwide, not making a profit despite taking 70% of the what the passenger pays on minimum fare rides).

If they can't make a profit taking this much money with so little apparent overhead, it begs the question.. What the @@@ are they losing all this money on? Don't say self-driving cars... that project was abandoned years ago.

What a crock of marketing BS. "stimulus". Just some crappy guarantees no better than what they've been offering all along. If you cant average $10 a ride as a driver, you're not going to last with or without these cornball "guarantees".


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The answer is easy: incentives are a highly flexible and targeted method of temporarily increasing pay to attract enough drivers to service temporary demand spikes.
> 
> Raising the permanent pay floor would be too much of a blunt instrument and would result in (from Uber's point of view) overpaying drivers in periods of low demand.
> 
> The more dynamic and reactive driver pay is, the better driver supply can be maximised at the lowest cost to Uber. The best way to do this is with a low basic pay floor and surgical, highly focussed incentives.


VERY WELL PUT!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Uber and Lyft have exhausted a significant portion of their labor pool over the past decade. A vast number of people who sign up to drive, log on a few times, realize they can't make all that much money, and never sign in again. This process burns through their prospects at a rather accelerated pace. Since COVID unemployment has sidelined many drivers, and the job market is doing fairly well despite the pandemic, this leaves Uber and Lyft in a very precarious spot.

Yes, they can spend big bucks on promotions and recruitment. Yes, there is some "new blood" unfamiliar with the rules of their game. However, once the "new blood" gets familiarized like everyone else has, the rideshare companies will be back to a near-depletion of the available labor pool.

Uber and Lyft as a career is a last resort. Our economy hasn't yet cratered to the point where many are seeking a "last resort" scenario for their income stream. That's the problem Uber and Lyft will have once they stop dolling out bonus money.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

rkozy said:


> Uber and Lyft have exhausted a significant portion of their labor pool over the past decade. A vast number of people who sign up to drive, log on a few times, realize they can't make all that much money, and never sign in again. This process burns through their prospects at a rather accelerated pace. Since COVID unemployment has sidelined many drivers, and the job market is doing fairly well despite the pandemic, this leaves Uber and Lyft in a very precarious spot.
> 
> Yes, they can spend big bucks on promotions and recruitment. Yes, there is some "new blood" unfamiliar with the rules of their game. However, once the "new blood" gets familiarized like everyone else has, the rideshare companies will be back to a near-depletion of the available labor pool.
> 
> Uber and Lyft as a career is a last resort. Our economy hasn't yet cratered to the point where many are seeking a "last resort" scenario for their income stream. That's the problem Uber and Lyft will have once they stop dolling out bonus money.


Nobody ever talks about insurance costs of having new drivers added,doesnt that effect ubers policy?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Tnasty said:


> Nobody ever talks about insurance costs of having new drivers added,doesnt that effect ubers policy?


Uber probably self insures somehow.

Their Insurance policy probably only kicks in for serious accidents.

At our company, Insurance only kicked in over a million dollars. Anything under that we handled with our own lawyers.

However, we did this with employees and company owned vehicles. Uber probably has a similar arrangement with its insurance company.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

observer said:


> Uber probably self insures somehow.
> 
> Their Insurance policy probably only kicks in for serious accidents.
> 
> ...


I just meant all these rookie drivers and I'm sure there's lotsa fender benders.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep. Every single day I decide to work.


Let me ask you a different way.
How do you intend to cherry pick when you are not given any information?



observer said:


> Uber probably self insures somehow.
> 
> Their Insurance policy probably only kicks in for serious accidents.
> 
> ...


Uber uses Progressive Insurance.
Cheaper to send out a Progressive claims adjuster than an Uber lawyer at $400 per hour.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

WEY00L said:


> Let me ask you a different way.
> How do you intend to cherry pick when you are not given any information?
> 
> 
> ...


Goober uses different insurance companies in varying states and countries.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

When they start offering $600 for 120 rides I'll think about getting back in.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2021/04/14...uld-hamper-a-long-term-economic-recovery.html


----------



## 4220.weedshare.tech (Apr 15, 2021)

WEY00L said:


> Let me ask you a different way.
> How do you intend to cherry pick when you are not given any information?
> 
> 
> ...


I text every pax if they dont reply by the time i get dressed i call if they dont answer i cancel get back in my house clothes and await a pax that has common courtesy and respect eazy peazy been workin 5+ years, helps me keep active

only info I need is airport or not and thats easy nothing else worth it as Im not 12 years old and its not 1971

independent contractors have the right to do due dilligence on their contracts especially when 90+% of them are attemting to deFRAUD them because illegal terms in contracts/agreements are NOT binding, labor cannot choose or agree to work for free or illegal wages all those contracts are void and can be ignored or cancelled with no threats or punishments without violating constitutional and human rights

some drivers know and excersize their rights others not so much


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The answer is easy: incentives are a highly flexible and targeted method of temporarily increasing pay to attract enough drivers to service temporary demand spikes.
> 
> Raising the permanent pay floor would be too much of a blunt instrument and would result in (from Uber's point of view) overpaying drivers in periods of low demand.
> 
> The more dynamic and reactive driver pay is, the better driver supply can be maximised at the lowest cost to Uber. The best way to do this is with a low basic pay floor and surgical, highly focussed incentives.


Wish the law that made it illegal for Uber to deactivate drivers for low acceptance rate could be updated to not allow trip incentives. It is all a form of driver control. Like this week I have an bonus for taking 60 trips for an extra 300 or so. That's great, but the levels up to that point aren't that great. There is a 3 trip for 100 extra that sounds tempting, probably will do that one.

Lyft screwed me out of a $45 bonus last week. I had until Midnight Sunday to do 3 trips for a 45 bonus. I took 2 trips then all the sudden the app wants me to verify identity, in the dark when I am 20 minutes from home. It was getting close to Midnight and support took over an hour to resolve, which they never did. I ended up going home and verifying with a D/L pic and a selfie pic. By that time there wasn't enough time to do a third trip so I said F it, logged in and denied around 20 trips that were too far away to pickup.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

I hope this will be recurring every week.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Tnasty said:


> Nobody ever talks about insurance costs of having new drivers added,doesnt that effect ubers policy?


I'm pretty sure Uber is charged per trip, not per driver.

If adding new drivers raised Uber's premiums, the cost of insurance alone would have put Uber out of business.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> I'm pretty sure Uber is charged per trip, not per driver.
> 
> If adding new drivers raised Uber's premiums, the cost of insurance alone would have put Uber out of business.


They probably have a policy based on number of trips or miles driven. More trips/miles = more risk. Either that or an umbrella policy that covers a certain number of drivers.


----------



## Doyling (Oct 11, 2019)

I drive every few weekend's lately. I hear all the time from passengers about how hard it is to get a ride. Rarely any tips lately and rising gas prices, and some bs 24 minute travel for 4 minute $5 ride. It's hard for someone with a larger vehicle to make $$ I am lucky to break $20 an hour gross.


----------



## Kuber (Oct 8, 2015)

The Pandemic Unemployment for gig workers/students is to blame. The surge/shortage has been hitting hardest during weekends and rush hour, and this is when most part time drivers would hop on for 20 hours a week or so. Now, they get paid to not work, less supply in busy times, surge goes up allowing the full time drivers to be able to make their goals in fewer hours so they drive less during slow hours... causing some surge then too. There are three solutions: 1. Wait until September when PUA ends; 2. Get government to allow some earnings without affecting PUA (not happening); 3. Self-driving cars (not happening before September, but fool me once... so I expect Uber and Lyft to push for this as soon as reasonable safety data is available. So the bonanza for drivers and pain for passengers will continue until September, but then will alleviate as the gig workers/students come back.


----------



## JOHN UBER (Mar 21, 2019)

TobyD said:


> All that money to get drivers to come back, but nothing to thank the drivers that stuck around, and nothing to keep people driving. Why not take some of that incentive money and raise pay rates?


Yes, I completely agree...I never stopped! Give me more money for sticking with Uber & Lyft through the thick and thin.


----------



## Uber-Wrigley (May 22, 2020)

Why is Uber taking as much as 68% of a fare. That is the opposite of incentive.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> I'm pretty sure Uber is charged per trip, not per driver.
> 
> If adding new drivers raised Uber's premiums, the cost of insurance alone would have put Uber out of business.


I bet they have allot of small fender benders.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

With the mountain of Surge they are charging and the peanuts they give drivers they have no.excuse to not be profitable . Their new mistake is over charging on Surge to where people are going back to cabs.Surge should only be peak times and special events. Not at 11 am because driver is 10 mins away add $30 and give driver $3.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Uber-Wrigley said:


> Why is Uber taking as much as 68% of a fare. That is the opposite of incentive.


Because you signed a contract agreeing to.it and keep driving


----------



## BruceBurleson (Nov 18, 2020)

Well if they and Charlie Baker hadn't ****ed over thousands of drivers for over a year by doing away with surge, maybe they wouldn't have lost so many drivers. This is on them.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Only drive a few hours a week. The Uber Quests and Lyft Bonus Streaks that run for me in my market aren't worth it. Being that people attempt to use Uber and Lyft for any and everything, I have found they rarely tip. Personally, I think it's pathetic when riders you know who use rideshare for work boast that they've been using rideshare for said years. Why don't you get a car? To me, rideshare is a stepping stone to obtaining a personal vehicle, just as it is a sporadic side hustle for me to invest in my short-term financial goals and so on. It's temporary. My 9 to 5 pays my bill's and supports my standard of living. However, that's just my opinion. Rideshare is the only customer-oriented industry I know of where people feel entitled and have the audacity to request favors without a thought of tipping. Many of them feel since rates have went up, we're making a lot more money, which we all know is untrue. Uber and Lyft continue to take the lion's share of driver earnings. All of the nuances and caveats , and technology glitches Uber and Lyft possess that screw drivers out of just fares, cancellation fees, pickup times, scheduled trips, Bonus Streaks, Quests, etc. don't help their case either. Neither does their non-existent substandard cut-and-paste driver support. I met a fellow Lyft driver the other day, who mentioned he quit driving in March 2020 due to COVID fears, and just returned 2 weeks ago. He says he has been getting a 20 rides for $200 bonus weekly. $10 bonus per ride would prompt me to drive more, but in my 2 years of rideshare driving, I have never received any bonus incentives like that. Furthermore, I never stopped driving from the onset of the pandemic to present day. Luring drivers back? Uber and Lyft, pay the drivers you've already got on the road, the ones you're stretching thin due to the shortage. I'm not driving 15 to 20 minutes between rides for paltry fares and no tips. I could care less about my cancellation and acceptance rates by this time. We're all doing this to make money, not babysit unaccompanied minors, endure false reports that cause us to get deactivation threats, argue with people about trying to sneak an extra passenger in our cars, messy sloppy food, snacks and beverages, suspected concealed alcohol, and the like, so on and so forth...or sightsee our city/ town while we're driving 20 minutes to a potential ride. If the former drivers want money, let them chase it! Come get some! So I only drive when the Quests and Bonus Streaks are worth it. Uber Surges are a joke. In my experience, they disappear when I arrive at the area, then I get a request 20 minutes away with a $1.50 bonus.☹ Please. Sporadic Power Zones from Lyft are a notch better. And I use my 2 daily Destination Filters every day that I choose to drive. They help most of the time.
I wish everyone the best!


Reply Quote 

1 - 19 of 19 Posts


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Bring back reasonable insurance coverage, a $2500 deductible is NOT ACCEPTABLE for me to drive.

And bring back real surge money. Regular rates are below minimum wage after expenses here. No, I'm NOT going to bother looking for surges when it only gets me $1.50, especially when I know that they're still charging pax surge rates.

Fix those, or I'd rather sit at home and relax in the evening and at night.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

JonC said:


> Bring back reasonable insurance coverage, a $2500 deductible is NOT ACCEPTABLE for me to drive.
> 
> And bring back real surge money. Regular rates are below minimum wage after expenses here. No, I'm NOT going to bother looking for surges when it only gets me $1.50, especially when I know that they're still charging pax surge rates.
> 
> Fix those, or I'd rather sit at home and relax in the evening and at night.


People wake up they do not care never did never will .They continue to be able to sign up thousands in every market . With the people paying the surge and what Drivers get they will.be profitable and have happy shareholders.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

TobyD said:


> All that money to get drivers to come back, but nothing to thank the drivers that stuck around, and nothing to keep people driving. Why not take some of that incentive money and raise pay rates?


Exactly lol higher fuel cost but the pay rate stil same lol


And Lyft just spend money in Facebook and Instagram for this Advertising.


















They want need drivers but they don't want to keep drivers 😒


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Kuber said:


> The Pandemic Unemployment for gig workers/students is to blame. The surge/shortage has been hitting hardest during weekends and rush hour, and this is when most part time drivers would hop on for 20 hours a week or so. Now, they get paid to not work, less supply in busy times, surge goes up allowing the full time drivers to be able to make their goals in fewer hours so they drive less during slow hours... causing some surge then too. There are three solutions: 1. Wait until September when PUA ends; 2. Get government to allow some earnings without affecting PUA (not happening); 3. Self-driving cars (not happening before September, but fool me once... so I expect Uber and Lyft to push for this as soon as reasonable safety data is available. So the bonanza for drivers and pain for passengers will continue until September, but then will alleviate as the gig workers/students come back.


They want new drivers because they are not smart enough to not take money losing rides. Once you been around a while the golden ticket promise loses its glow. Drivers are just a commodity no value to them


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> And, add in the fact that you can be deactivated at the drop of a hat for any whimisical BS reason, makes the gig very unattractive without a good return (Surge). Lot of risk for very little pay.


I did over 10K rides for Uber and Lyft and never got deactivated. The only time even I came close is when I refused to give a ride to some foul mouth woman that was high out of her mind and who claimed I didn't give her a ride because she had a dog. You have to really screw up to get booted off the platform. Especially now when they need drivers.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

REX HAVOC said:


> I did over 10K rides for Uber and Lyft and never got deactivated. The only time even I came close is when I refused to give a ride to some foul mouth woman that was high out of her mind and who claimed I didn't give her a ride because she had a dog. You have to really screw up to get booted off the platform. Especially now when they need drivers.


It really all depends on what Karen write about her driver lol if Karen lie about what driver do, things like sexually assault or feel unsafe. Vehicle problems, etc.


----------

